# Kokosing Valley Bass Club P-Hill Open ?



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Does anyone know the dates for the P-Hill opens put on by Kokosing Valley Bass Club? Thanks in advance, Dave JONZUN


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Does anyone have the dates?


----------



## sflippin284 (Mar 28, 2005)

Clear Fork is hosting a tournament at P-Hill on the 20th


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Kokosing Valley Bass Club
Pleasant Hill Open
Sunday June 8, 2008
7 am - 3 pm
Pick your partner
70.00 entry
10.00 opt big bass
1st place pays 1250.00 based on 50 boats
Entry Forms I'm sure are available at Knox Marine (great sponsor!)

See you there,

JONZUN


----------

